# What will you use....



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

..as an corretion tool on a high drived, tough dog, when you aren´t using an e-collar.

Just curious how you cope with this?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

A big stick. :lol:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

If it's a sport dog...I would use rewards or lack thereof. Possibly a sharpened prong as a reminder or guide...but in any case, a high drive sport dog will respond better to self-learning.

In obedience, I would offer as a reward that which the dog MOST WANTS. In protection, I would remove or take away that which the dog MOST WANTS.

If it's a street dog...I will break him down and rebuild with whatever it takes, while working or training...and I would work on the bond with redoubled effort. I would use LARGE amounts of stress. Environmental stress. In a very tough dog the NEGATIVE effects of stress and compulsion disappear quickly.

Work the dog while he's anxious or scared. Relieve his anxiety when he complies and accepts the stress. Groomed training fields are no good for this.

If it's a young dog you're referring to, maybe it's simply a matter of patience and repetition.

A sport dog works for himself, while a street dog works for me.

Why do you ask?

Pssst...We will all continue to respect you and appreciate you if you admit to having a small problem. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Why do you ask?
> 
> Pssst...We will all continue to respect you and appreciate you if you admit to having a small problem. :lol: :lol: :lol:



ROFLOL..no that´s not the case...We (Dick and I) were wondering, ´cause we understand the most used correction tools are a normal prong and most of the time an e-collar.

We have a wide range of correctiontools, that we use for certain dogs at a certain time in the learning process. Sometimes 1 at the time, sometimes combined....so we were wondering what else you have in the toolbox that we might not know...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What tools do you have Selena? Perhaps answering your own question will help get more answers?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Our punishment are more fysical in several ways than (only) e-stim. 
If i put my list here, i think i have the PETA searching for me :wink:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Examples of strong dutch corrections:

- Anne will not go to the beauty parlor today.
- Spike's bedding will not be changed for one week.
- Playing soft Mexican music in the kennels.
- Grooming with a wire brush instead of horse hair.
- Zero mid-morning snacks.

I'm sure there are more. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Examples of strong dutch corrections:
> 
> - Anne will not go to the beauty parlor today.
> - Spike's bedding will not be changed for one week.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, man, I have to add:
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

